# Spiral Potato Chip Scarf



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Spiral scarves have been mentioned several time in the forum, several with beautiful photos attached, others were questions about them.
I went nutty over them a few years ago and made at least a dozen of them.

My favorite pattern was from Spins and Needles, a UK yarn shop that posted the pattern on their blog. It's disappeared, but it's very simple, which is why I like it so much, and I am posting my adaptation of the pattern here.

NOTES: 
You DON'T have to W&T with garter stitch, just turn.
Surprisingly, the 15 stitches called for in this pattern is plenty wide enough. I have used mostly worsted, but you could use a bulky. I used Dune by Trendsetter yarn for one scarf, a fluffy mohair wrapped with a glitzy strand. It was classified as a bulky and I knit it with size 9 needles. I made two others of James C. Brett Marble DK on size 8 needles.
For worsted yarn, use size 7 or 8 needles.
You get more drape if you use a relatively larger needle. 
If you like a stiffer fabric, use a relatively smaller needle.
200g of worsted weight yarn makes an adequate length scarf of about 50 inches. You can make it longer if you haven't gotten so bored you stomp on your needles and toss the remaining yarn anywhere far away.

CO 15 stitches
R1: Knit 3, turn, knit back.
R2: Knit 5, turn, knit back.
R4: Knit 7, turn, knit back. 
R5: Knit 15.
Repeat rows 1-5.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

These are links to many more Spirals including lace and crochet. 
Some of these links may be broken including the one to my favorite scarf. Most should be ok.
There are more to be found but it's really difficult to find them because they have no standard name. They are variable called spirals, helices, curly twirlies, potato chips and lots of other things. Do a Ravelry search to see if you find new ones. 
Just one note, there are 2 basic kinds of this scarf. One is cast on about 90 stitched then the stitches are doubled every few rows two or three times to make the ruffle which will spiral around the cast on edge.
The second kind is shaped with short rows. 
There are tags on the Ravelry projects that tell you which kind the pattern is.

Spiral/Potato Chip, Helix scarf pattern links. Really, I went nuts over these scarves.
Be sure to check the download if you see one.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-40448-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-37113-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-4976-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-38737-1.html
The Romantic Ruffle Scarf is a variation of a short row spiral
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romantic-ruffle-scarf

These are the results for knitted spiral scarves on Ravelry. It isn't filtered for free because there are some very nice scarves that aren't free. I know because I bought quite a few of them.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=knitting&view=captioned_thumbs&query=Spiral%20scarf&sort=best


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The pattern that a knitting buddy scrawled on a napkin for me is a tad wider. 
*K20. 
K8, turn and knit back. 
K6, turn and knit back.
K4, turn and knit back.*

Needles and yarn are knitter's choice.

I got about eight inches into my first one before I decided it would be a perfect project to learn to knit backwards, so that's how I finished it and how I'm doing its replacement. Because it's all garter stitch, inequalities in tension - while learning to work backwards/lefty - were imperceptible _even_ by experienced eyes. It's a handy skill to add to the knitting toolbox, _especially_ if one likes working the Ten Stitch patterns.  :twisted:


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The pattern that a knitting buddy scrawled on a napkin for me is a tad wider.
> *K20.
> K8, turn and knit back.
> K6, turn and knit back.
> ...


These are so versatile you can do lots of things to them. On my 20-stitch scarf I added another row for 3, 5, 7 and 9. It made it a tad fuller and added lots and lots of knitting time. Probably never again.
I found that I like it better with one stitch between right and left wedges so make my longest wedge row only one stitch less than half the number of stitches the scarf is wide. I avoided making the scarf because of what I thought was an ugly straight width down the middle. It's personal preference only and these little scarves let you do almost anything.
Speaking of 10 stitch patterns have you seen Frankie Brown's little spiraled scarf? It has a saw-toothed edge that's very interesting. She's calling it a Festival Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/festival-shawl-2
Well I remembered the saw teeth correctly but it's neither little nor a scarf. Oh well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> ...have you seen Frankie Brown's little spiraled scarf? It has a saw-toothed edge that's very interesting. She's calling it a Festival Shawl: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/festival-shawl-2
> Well I remembered the saw teeth correctly but it's neither little nor a scarf. Oh well.


Like most of her patterns that I haven't already on the needles, it's in my library. Should I live so long, I'll get to it, but _not_ with the fancy-schmancy yarns she uses, that's sure. (I wonder if she owns or has stock in a yarn shop. )


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> The pattern that a knitting buddy scrawled on a napkin for me is a tad wider.
> *K20.
> K8, turn and knit back.
> K6, turn and knit back.
> ...


This is the pattern I use Jessica Jean,they sell so well at bazaars,especially knitted with a glitzy yarn with Christmas
festivities in mind...and so easy to knit!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> This is the pattern I use Jessica Jean,they sell so well at bazaars,especially knitted with a glitzy yarn with Christmas festivities in mind...and so easy to knit!


 :thumbup:

Though you'll never see me selling any. They are dead simple, but absolutely and terminally _boring_! If the one I began a week or so ago is finished before the onset of Spring 2016, I'll be surprised. It is now my small project always tucked in the bottom of my go-everywhere-always backpack. It'll get worked on very sporadically.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

My first potato chip scarf was for a friend - and the mohair I used was $16 for the ball. Unfortunately, I made a mistake and added an additional increase row. That meant a second ball of yarn -- and almost 8,000 stitches to bind off. LOL

Won't be making that one again . . . LOL


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Though you'll never see me selling any. They are dead simple, but absolutely and terminally _boring_! If the one I began a week or so ago is finished before the onset of Spring 2016, I'll be surprised. It is now my small project always tucked in the bottom of my go-everywhere-always backpack. It'll get worked on very sporadically.


You would be surprised to find how much knitting time and boredom using only 15 stitches saves. It's the only thing that allows me to escape complete hypnosis when I make them. The pizza colored scarf is the one with 20 stitches and an extra 6 stitches in the wedges that nearly put me in a coma before I finished.
So what did I do? I traded one addiction for another that's almost as boring, but not quite and I still love them, Gallatin Scarves by Kris Basta.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> My first potato chip scarf was for a friend - and the mohair I used was $16 for the ball. Unfortunately, I made a mistake and added an additional increase row. That meant a second ball of yarn -- and almost 8,000 stitches to bind off. LOL
> 
> Won't be making that one again . . . LOL


I did one of those too and have had a second one on the needles for the last few years. I have no problem knitting acres of stitches, as witness the dozens of afghans I've produced. However, pushing and pulling hundreds of stitches for just a few rows drives me crazy! I may never get that other one done, but the mohair content means it'll not likely get ripped out either.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Though you'll never see me selling any. They are dead simple, but absolutely and terminally _boring_! If the one I began a week or so ago is finished before the onset of Spring 2016, I'll be surprised. It is now my small project always tucked in the bottom of my go-everywhere-always backpack. It'll get worked on very sporadically.


You would be surprised to find how much knitting time and boredom using only 15 stitches saves. It's the only thing that allows me to escape complete hypnosis when I make them. The pizza colored scarf is the one with 20 stitches and an extra 6 stitches in the wedges that nearly put me in a coma before I finished.
So what did I do? I traded one addiction for another that's almost as boring, but not quite and I still love them, Gallatin Scarves by Kris Basta.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> You would be surprised to find how much knitting time and boredom using only 15 stitches saves. It's the only thing that allows me to escape complete hypnosis when I make them. The pizza colored scarf is the one with 20 stitches and an extra 6 stitches in the wedges that nearly put me in a coma before I finished.
> So what did I do? I traded one addiction for another that's almost as boring, but not quite and I still love them, Gallatin Scarves by Kris Basta.


Gallatin: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gallatin-scarf

Thank you. I've saved it, but I'm not a great fan of stockinette, so I'm probably safe from beginning any of _those_. For now anyway.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have made several of these! Like using variegated thread and seeing all the different designs develope.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> Spiral scarves have been mentioned several time in the forum, several with beautiful photos attached, others were questions about them.
> I went nutty over them a few years ago and made at least a dozen of them.
> 
> My favorite pattern was from Spins and Needles, a UK yarn shop that posted the pattern on their blog. It's disappeared, but it's very simple, which is why I like it so much, and I am posting my adaptation of the pattern here.
> ...


I think I maybe missing something

Where is Row 3?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> I think I maybe missing something
> 
> Where is Row 3?


Wow, messed up again. I obviously can't count. Row 3 is the row I numbered Row 4 and Row 4 is the row I numbered Row 5. Please forgive my error and thanks for pointing it out to me. I definitely need an editor!


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> Wow, messed up again. I obviously can't count. Row 3 is the row I numbered Row 4.


Thanks I have not made one and want to make sure it is all there


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

cavedwellersmum said:


> Thanks I have not made one and want to make sure it is all there


I hope you have as much fun with it as I have!
Just a warning, the ruffles don't show up until you have at least 6 and probably 8 inches. 
If you have any problems, I'll help all I can, but it really is an easy pattern.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

I know I sound stupid but don't ask I'll never understand.if you cast on say......20stiches only knit 8 that means they'll be 12 left on the needle what happens to these.sorry to ask but it's a question I've always wanted to know.is this called short rows.


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Spiral scarves have been mentioned several time in the forum, several with beautiful photos attached, others were questions about them.
> I went nutty over them a few years ago and made at least a dozen of them.
> 
> My favorite pattern was from Spins and Needles, a UK yarn shop that posted the pattern on their blog. It's disappeared, but it's very simple, which is why I like it so much, and I am posting my adaptation of the pattern here.
> ...


I do not see row 3 on your pattern. Can you help?


----------



## smbrnnha (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for clarifying Row 3. Look forward to having only 15 stitches!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> I know I sound stupid but don't ask I'll never understand.if you cast on say......20stiches only knit 8 that means they'll be 12 left on the needle what happens to these.sorry to ask but it's a question I've always wanted to know.is this called short rows.


That's correct, you knit however many stitches are given, turn your work then knit back to the beginning of the row. It is a short row. You will be forming a wedge of short rows and this is what makes the ruffle. If you've never done them, don't worry, they will come out all right.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Great thanks for that,sorry for such a silly question but I have always wandered .now off to get yarn,I feel a Christmas present coming on.thanks x


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

I fired my editor and rewrote the pattern because of yet another grievous error. The pattern will work if you don't knit a row after the cast on row, but it's easier if you do one.

Spiral Scarf

CO 15 stitches
R1: Knit one row
R2: Knit 3, turn, knit back.
R3: Knit 5, turn, knit back.
R4: Knit 7, turn, knit back. 
R5: Knit 15.
Repeat rows 2-5.

A few photos showing the beginning of the scarf. Hopefully they wii make up for my editor's lax work! 
You knit a wedge on one side of the scarf, then you finally knit a row that goes all the way across the scarf. As soon as you knit the one row across the scarf, you make a wedge on the opposite side of the scarf.
Although I keep saying wedge, they will form nice, graceful curves. 
Ruffles require additional stitches and here they are being added as a wedge.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Are these good for donating? You have my curiosity going, and I would like to try one. I donate to a place that needs from preemie to eighteen years.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Janetkee said:


> Are these good for donating? You have my curiosity going, and I would like to try one. I donate to a place that needs from preemie to eighteen years.


Other than their nuisance value to whoever stocks/stores then - can*not* be folded flat - I don't see why not. I'm sure some teens (girls) would be delighted with them. Mine was eagerly snapped up by my 20+ niece; I was just showing it to her. Now, I've begun another for myself. Luckily, I have a ton of the yarns I used for it.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Janetkee said:


> Are these good for donating? You have my curiosity going, and I would like to try one. I donate to a place that needs from preemie to eighteen years.


I don't think they are as warm as a standard scarf. If I were donating to them where warmth is critical, I don't think they would be warm enough because they don't cover as much actual neck area unless you went to an extremely wide scarf. If you are donating them where a little more warmth and a little "cute" is ok, I think it would be fine. In a not so cold area they could make someone feel better.
My 20+ granddaughter loved hers. They make me feel happy to knit them, at least until the bore me to death. I think a lot of people enjoy them. Everyone won't, but that is too much to expect. They look great in self-striping yarns, ombres or solids.


----------



## Janetkee (Jul 8, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Other than their nuisance value to whoever stocks/stores then - can*not* be folded flat - I don't see why not. I'm sure some teens (girls) would be delighted with them. Mine was eagerly snapped up by my 20+ niece; I was just showing it to her. Now, I've begun another for myself. Luckily, I have a ton of the yarns I used for it.


Thank you. I must get some yarn and give them a try.


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks for the pics this is going to be a great help.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Abi_marsden said:


> Thanks for the pics this is going to be a great help.


I apologize for not answering your question about what you do with the remaining stitches on your needle when you turn to knit back. You really don't do anything. They will rest there until you knit across the entire row. All of your short rows are on one side of the scarf and the stitches on the needle that you don't use are there, ready and waiting for you.
My first short row experience was a round, lacy washcloth. My SIL, an experienced knitter, was there to tell me to just keep knitting and I would see. Eventually, I did, and was astounded. Short rows are still a source of wonder to me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> ... Short rows are still a source of wonder to me.


And ongoing fun!!


----------

